# Finally started my loft



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All 

I have been looking at white homers for a couple of years. So now I am on my way to getting pigeons. Started working on a sputnik trap today. Just thought I would try to post some pictures of my started loft 


John


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi John and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! Your loft is looking good! Please send us more pictures of your progress when you can.

Terry


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

love what looks like a recycled garage door on the front. That loft is going to look great when done. Send us pics.

Randy


----------



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi all
All the sides are made from garage door panels that are 3/4 inch insulated.
They will look better when I get them pressure washed. They have been piled behind my garage for several years. 
John


----------

